# Wearing harness all the time



## neobot85 (Dec 10, 2008)

We have a mini schnauzer - we leave his harness on all the time. We haven't really had any issues or anything of that nature, but I was wondering if this is a good idea. Could it irritate his skin in any way? Should we just put it on and take it off when he goes for his walks?

Thanks. 

Also, this is a sensation harness (http://www.softouchconcepts.com/).


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Harnesses aren't meant to be worn all the time. They can irritate the skin, but they can also cause mats to form in the coat.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm curious, why is he wearing a harness all the time? I would put it on for walks and take it off when you're done.


----------



## neobot85 (Dec 10, 2008)

It's easier because we can just clip the leash on to the harness and head out for the walk. It never seemed to bother him, but we did notice a bit of matting, so we've decided to leave it off unless we're going on walks.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if I'd do that either. I've started leaving Bayley naked in the house...no jingling tags which is nice. I have a collar by the back door because sometimes at night I put her out on her tie-out cause I don't want her going to the bottom of the yard and barking at things only she can hear and see...it's her old martingale so it's easy to slip on and no it's not tight enough to cut off her wind. When we go out I put on her buckle collar and take her Gentle Leader (which we just started using again) When we get where we're going I just put the GL on her in the car and away we go. I think that also helps her accept it better because then she really knows that she's going somewhere fun.


----------



## trixiemomma (Nov 2, 2008)

i also have a mini schnauzer and she has a pink harness but she only wear it when she goes on walks that what the pet store suggested us to do


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

My dogs are naked indoors, no collars, harness. I think its safer that way (they can't get snagged on anything, or snag a tooth playing with each other) and just more comfortable for them. I do however know that my dogs cannot escape easily if they were to try. They would have to get through the door, and then through the garage door. They are also both microchipped.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think that's a good idea. My dog choked herself one time. We were getting ready to go for a walk one day, I put her harness on first then I went to get dressed. When I came back a few minutes later, she was rolling on the floor kind of struggling. Somehow, she got the front of the harness in her mouth and can't get out of it. Lucky I was around to release her. Her harness wasn't too loose, not sure how she did that to herself. It has only happened once, but I would not want her to be in a harness when I'm not around.


----------

